# Transfer before 90 days is up?



## Introvertedqueen (Aug 6, 2021)

okay so I have a question, I’ve worked at target for almost 2 months and the location I am at is really far from where I live, I want to get a transfer to the target that is closer to me. Would I have to wait to finish out my 90 days before I can ask for a transfer or would it not matter?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 6, 2021)

You can ask, but they can say no.  Depends on the stores


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 7, 2021)

You can ask but I’m my store you can’t transfer within 90 days.  Then the other store has to have space and want you, and if you transfer and then change your availability that’s gonna be a bad impression.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Aug 7, 2021)

I wasn’t looking to change my availability, I can still work whenever. But I’ll definitely at least ask.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 17, 2021)

Update: decide not to leave and just stay at my store until next year 2022


----------

